# How can you tell what color they will be?



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

Just curious....can anyone tell by looking at the pups now what color they will end up being? The dam is a saddle back, the sire is a black sable. Any input appreciated!

Im going to try and post a pic of the puppies


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breeder should be able to tell you....or are you the breeder?


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

The puppies










The sire


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, I'm definitely not the breeder!! lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Either post pictures of the specific puppy you're looking at or just ask the breeder. 

It's kind of hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like you've got a pretty healthy mix of colors in there (some sables, possible bi's, black and tans).


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I see a sable or 2, a black, 2 b&T and one that I can't tell at all. BUT, that's just a glance and I'm not an expert. It'd be better to have full body shots and of course the breeder should be able to tell you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who is the dam?


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

Is that your thinking from left to right? I know the breeder will be able to tell me. We are going to visit tomorrow morning. I'm just wayyyyy excited and anxious and trying to get as much info as I can ahead of time. Not that color truly matters, making sure he fits with us is most important!


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't seem to pull her up on the registry, but she is Thomas' Ariel Azara. I have the registration numbers for both parents


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

The dam is on the right


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They are huge!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> They are huge!


Maybe it's the heavy coats, but seriously! 

OP - How big are the sire and dam?


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

We are going tomorrow to do a visit. Its seriously cold here right now, so it very well may be the winter coats. My other gsd girl looks like the stay puff masrhmallow man right now lol! Plus I know the pics aren't that great and it is hard to really tell in them....


----------



## luvsgsds (Jan 8, 2011)

Heres the sire's pedigree info. I can't seem to pull up the dam's, but I have both the registration numbers

Nick Vom Alk - German shepherd dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm seeing sable, black, not sure, black/tan, sable (from left to right),,they are BRUISERS!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

They are adorable!! And the parents are huge! I agree with everyone else on the coloring. Don't forget their coats change a bit here and there through puppy hood!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

luvsgsds said:


> Is that your thinking from left to right? I know the breeder will be able to tell me. We are going to visit tomorrow morning. I'm just wayyyyy excited and anxious and trying to get as much info as I can ahead of time. *Not that color truly matters, making sure he fits with us is most important*!


 
Please keep us updated when you do get your puppy. We all love puppy pics.

That is good thinking it really doesn't matter the color, but which one is a good fit for your family!


----------



## Dazza (Jan 15, 2011)

We bought our two pups 3 months ago, one long hair sable and one black/tan, Rocky our sable was very light biege coloured when he was a couple of months old and half his coat is turning black now and Chico was nearly all black when he was a couple months old and now is black/tan, weird watching their coats change colour as they get older they look like totally different dogs from when we got them, love them to bits


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like 2 or maybe even 3 longcoats. I'd say all sables except for the black one, but it's hard to say without seeing the rest of the bodies. 

The parents look to be overweight, but I suppose it could be a heavy winter coat.


----------

